# Iberdrola white meter



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I now have my new house in Spain and my poor daughter has to do all the running around for me. I have asked her about cheap electric for washing etc during the night but she is under the impression it is expensive to have the meter installed.
I thought it may be free but you just pay for the installation.

Does anyone know what the costs if any are?

Thank you

Maiden


----------



## gill556 (Dec 23, 2010)

my neighbour told me this morning that she has just paid 10.57 euro.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

gill556 said:


> my neighbour told me this morning that she has just paid 10.57 euro.




Thanks.. I had googled it and kept coming up with around 10 euros installation but nothing for the new meter.. so thats another job for my daughter to do for me.

Maiden


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Do you have any more information on cheap offpeak electricity? I thought it had been abolished when they brought in the new tariffs in 2009.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I have found this link but it is in Spanish http://www.endesaonline.com/resourceses/boea201020005tur.pdf

and I found this elsewhere 

he new conditions to the ‘TUR’ tariff (Tarifa de Último Recurso) as controlled by the Ministerio de Industria, Turismo y Comercio were published in an Official State Bulletin dated 29th December 2010.

The ’standing’ or monthly charge has not been increased, this is itemised on your bill as ‘Potenia’.

The unit charges in €/KWh have increased as shown below, this is itemised on your bill as ‘Consumo’ or ‘Fact. consumo lecturas reales’:

Unit Charge	€/KWh
Standard	0,140069
Peak Rate for ‘Discriminación Horaria’	0,168743
Cheap Rate for ‘Discriminación Horaria’	0,060896
‘Discriminación Horaria’ is the Off-Peak tariff


----------



## gill556 (Dec 23, 2010)

I can only repeat what my neighbour told me this morning and that is the cheap electricity is before 12.00 midday for the Winter and 1.00 pm for the Summer. She had done all her washing and ironing and already cooked her chicken before the deadline today and reckons she is saving approx. 30 euros a month compared to last year.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

They actually charge more for your normal rate consumption so I don't know if it would be a benefit to a family.. it may suit me as I will be on my own and can do the washing and dishwasher overnight plus heat my water.. and I will only be home every 4 months for 2 months or so at a times. I was thinking along the lines of getting a couple of storage heaters for winter, I presume you can buy them in Spain?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

gill556 said:


> I can only repeat what my neighbour told me this morning and that is the cheap electricity is before 12.00 midday for the Winter and 1.00 pm for the Summer. She had done all her washing and ironing and already cooked her chicken before the deadline today and reckons she is saving approx. 30 euros a month compared to last year.




Can I ask how long your neighbour has had this meter?
I thought I had read somewhere that in summer the cheap rates start at 1am-8am and winter midnight till 7am... which really would make more sense as the idea of off peak is to use it when consumption is low.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

mmm I have been busy trying to find the details for my last post but can't.. I have now found a post on another forum saying you get 14 hours a day off peak electricity... but that doesn't make sense to me,


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Discriminacion Horario' (DH) - off-peak tariff (peak: midday to 10pm, off-peak: 10pm to midday, add 1 hour for summer-time)


----------

